# Croakers



## out4thebig1 (Jun 22, 2000)

I was just wondering if anybody has ventured out in search of the some hardheads yet? Im thinking bout heading to the point tonight. By now there are usually some reports good or bad???


----------



## digiRAMbo (Dec 16, 2015)

Please report on how it goes! Is the pier open for 24/7 access now?


----------



## Padwas (Oct 8, 2013)

Too early for croacker... Usually they wait till 60's water temp before start moving up


----------



## Mastercaster (May 13, 2014)

It is actually not to early for croakers. I have caught them at point lookout as early as the second week of March when The weather is right. I usually start catching them no later then April 15. I haven't made it out yet but my guess would be if they aren't there now they will be there within the next week or so at the latest. Been fishing the point for 20+years and know a thing or two.


----------



## Hueski (Feb 5, 2012)

Have fun spending $ on bait. The water temperature is not even close. Hell the perch aren't even biting good yet.


----------



## E.S Richie (Apr 5, 2016)

Good runs starts late May depend on water temperature


----------



## Mastercaster (May 13, 2014)

The perch run is almost over in the rivers I went the first week in March and caught a ton of them. The perch showed up early this year And I will be at the point tomorrow evening so I will give an update like I said I have been fishing there a long time and know what I am talking about


----------



## Mastercaster (May 13, 2014)

Also the croakers have been being caught in the York river in va for about three weeks now and from there to point lookout isn't very far


----------



## Croaker D (Apr 18, 2010)

The croakers should definitely be in southern MD you will be surprised when you put your time in on the water and not from an internet device! I caught a few today on my yak but I'm in VA


----------



## Mastercaster (May 13, 2014)

Two thumbs up on that one croaker d I see you also know a thing or two can't catch em from your phone or computer


----------



## Hysteresis (Oct 20, 2010)

For the past few years I always caught croakers at SPSP during the opening week of rockfish trophy season, like right now. Not many. Just a few each trip. Put a few small hooks out with bloodworms at night and you could get surprised.


----------



## earl of DC (Jul 7, 2007)

Mastercaster said:


> It is actually not to early for croakers. I have caught them at point lookout as early as the second week of March when The weather is right. I usually start catching them no later then April 15. I haven't made it out yet but my guess would be if they aren't there now they will be there within the next week or so at the latest. Been fishing the point for 20+years and know a thing or two.


I have also caught them by tax day



Hueski said:


> Have fun spending $ on bait. The water temperature is not even close. Hell the perch aren't even biting good yet.


this is true !!!!


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

There may be a few scattered hh but the don,'t


----------



## wildawes (Apr 14, 2014)

I will be going to PLO next Monday evening for croaker. I usually start catching there in early April. In 2015 I got my first few the week before Rock season began. I will let you all know how it goes.

The run starts earlier than most people think. I check the fishing reports of NC and VA and wait two weeks from the first reported catch at the mouth of the Bay or in the VA rivers.


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

Way too early.


----------



## digiRAMbo (Dec 16, 2015)

wildawes said:


> I will be going to PLO next Monday evening for croaker. I usually start catching there in early April. In 2015 I got my first few the week before Rock season began. I will let you all know how it goes.
> 
> The run starts earlier than most people think. I check the fishing reports of NC and VA and wait two weeks from the first reported catch at the mouth of the Bay or in the VA rivers.


I caught croakers near VA beach (Sea Gull Pier) on 3/31 FYI. You can check VA posting to see the full report... Although I think I made a mistake of calling Red Hakes catfish.


----------



## Kwesi W. (Apr 14, 2006)

This seems to come up every year.. I know for a fact they have been catching them in the York for a few weeks now. I'm sure they will (if not already) be in Southern Maryland soon. I have caught them opening weekend too so I'm sure if you go out there and target then you stand a better than average chance in hooking up ...


----------



## kevd66 (Apr 27, 2015)

North Beach


----------



## Kwesi W. (Apr 14, 2006)

kevd66 said:


> North Beach


 I would have agreed but not after the new and "Improved" pier I don't think I'll make any trips down there.


----------



## Danta (Sep 22, 2015)

Keep us posted on where an what bait.


----------



## earl of DC (Jul 7, 2007)

ive caught them as early as april 12 @ NB 4 to 5 yrs ago and I was a day late !!!


----------



## kevd66 (Apr 27, 2015)

I get them every year in Solomons by the 3rd week of March in the deep water. Didn't go this year due to other committments on the weekends. Been getting them for the past 10-15 years.


----------



## Da Angler (May 13, 2008)

Anybody that says its too early don't really fish. The real anglers Croaker D and Earl know what's up. I've fished for and caught croakers as early as March down PLO.


----------



## BIGAGOTUM (Apr 24, 2012)

if there not there now, they will be very soon. their in VA now and that's not far


----------



## out4thebig1 (Jun 22, 2000)

well as of Tuesday no croakers at plo bw shrimp n squid. Did get some short stripers so no skunk....


----------



## digiRAMbo (Dec 16, 2015)

Thank you for the update!


----------



## fishman3 (Mar 24, 2016)

Waiting for them to show up at BB on Choptank. Last year spent whole night without a bite. I wanna make sure this year before I make hour and half each way drive.


----------



## Croaker D (Apr 18, 2010)

Out4thebig1 my next question to you sir is were you fishing from the front of the pier, boat, or causeway? It definitely does matter this time of year! Just wondering, interesting..


----------



## out4thebig1 (Jun 22, 2000)

Croaker D i fished the front of the pier but i usually fish bay side of the point this time of the year. I had a few friends with me that was not prepare to fish the rocks so we had to fish the pier


----------



## project5550 (Aug 31, 2015)

Where you get em


----------



## andypat (Jan 7, 2004)

Last year fishing for white perch in summertime there was a lot of little 2-3" croakers caught off the Oxford Ferry pier. Wonder what's there right now. Might have to check that out.


----------

